# "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

					Im Redaktions-Kommentar berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in jüngster Vergangenheit bewegt hat. Heute äußert sich Autor Clemens Gäfgen anlässlich der zahlreichen Insolvenzen in den vergangenen Tagen über das Thema Abzocke mit der RMA. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Danke, sehr nützlicher Beitrag. 
Ich für mein Teil suche mir mittlerweile die Händler oft danach aus, wer am verbraucherfreundlichsten Garantie/ Gewährleistungsansprüche umsetzt und da steht bei mir Amazon ganz oben.

MfG


----------



## Noctua (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Leider lässt sich Fall 2 nicht immer durchsetzen. Bei mir ging nach 6 Wochen eine Festplatte kaputt. Der lokale Händler aus Nürnbeg liess nicht mit sich reden und meinte Western Digital besteht darauf, dass alle Festplatten eingeschickt werden müssen und er mir nicht einfach eine neue geben kann. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass ich mehrere Wochen auf Austausch warten musste.
Naja, immerhin hat der Shop jetzt einen nervigen Kunden weniger.


----------



## keinnick (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Sehr schöner Beitrag! 



Noctua schrieb:


> Leider lässt sich Fall 2 nicht immer durchsetzen. Bei mir ging nach 6 Wochen eine Festplatte kaputt. Der lokale Händler aus Nürnbeg liess nicht mit sich reden und meinte Western Digital besteht darauf, dass alle Festplatten eingeschickt werden müssen und er mir nicht einfach eine neue geben kann. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass ich mehrere Wochen auf Austausch warten musste.
> Naja, immerhin hat mich der Shop jetzt einen nervigen Kunden weniger.


 
Hast Du es so gehandhabt wie es im Artikel beschrieben ist (also inkl. Fristsetzung)? Das würde mich interessieren, denn falls das der Fall war, wollte es der Händler scheinbar "drauf ankommen lassen".


----------



## Noctua (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du es so gehandhabt wie es im Artikel beschrieben ist (also inkl. Fristsetzung)? Das würde mich interessieren, denn falls das der Fall war, wollte es der Händler scheinbar "drauf ankommen lassen".


 Also mit dem genauen Gesetz nicht, da ich es nicht aus dem Kopf wusste. Ich hatte es mit Fristsetzung probiert, aber der Händler ging nicht darauf ein und an der Wartezeit ging kein Weg vorbei. Andere Händler (lokal und online) haben das besser im Griff.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



Noctua schrieb:


> Leider lässt sich Fall 2 nicht immer durchsetzen. Bei mir ging nach 6 Wochen eine Festplatte kaputt. Der lokale Händler aus Nürnbeg liess nicht mit sich reden und meinte Western Digital besteht darauf, dass alle Festplatten eingeschickt werden müssen und er mir nicht einfach eine neue geben kann. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass ich mehrere Wochen auf Austausch warten musste.
> Naja, immerhin hat mich der Shop jetzt einen nervigen Kunden weniger.


Genau das ist das Problem bei Recht. Recht haben bedeutet nicht immer Recht bekommen.^^

MfG


----------



## marvinj (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Unglaublich. AM besten man Studiert alles in Deutschland, bevor man hier und da mal übern Tisch gezogen wird


----------



## SimonG (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Sehr schön, dass dieser feine Unterschied hier mal erklärt wird. Vielen ist das nicht bewusst.
Oft ist es sinnvoller für den Kunden auf die Gewährleistung zu bestehen. Manche Händler "überhören" das Wort Gewährleistung aber gerne. Das führt dann dazu, dass reklamierte Artikel oft wochenlang unterwegs sind.

Ich hatte da mal eine Auseinandersetzung mit dem allseits beliebten Händler Mindfactory. Damals ging es um ein Mainboard, dass defekt gelieftert wurde. Es hatte einen Kratzer auf der Oberfläche und hat gesponnen. Es ging also Retoure. MF war allerdings der Ansicht, dass ich das MB beschädigt hätte und schickte mir das defekte Mainboard wieder an mich zurück.
Ich erklärte, dass das MB von Anfang an nicht ging, dass die Beweispflicht, für etwaige Anschuldigungen bei MF läge und, dass ich nicht Ruhe geben würde bis ich ein funktionierendes MB bekäme. Ich schickte das MB also nochmals an MF. Dieses mal wurde mir erklärt, dass das MB zum Hersteller geschickt würde. Wozu, das gut sein sollte war unklar. Wahrscheinlich wollte MF Zeit gewinnen. Ich setzte nämlich immer wieder Fristen, die aber eher selten eingehalten wurden.
Das dauerte mir alles zu lange. Ich kaufte also das gleiche MB bei Amazon. Ich brauchte einen funtkionierenden Rechner. Als die letzte Frist verstrichen war, teilte ich MF mit, dass ich die Angelegenheit einem Anwalt übergeben würde, ich hatte das zwar nicht wirklich vor, hoffte aber, dass diese Ankündigung etwas Bewegung in die Sache bringen würde. Ich wurde zum dem Zeitpunkt sowieso schon nur noch mit kaum verständlichen Textbausteinen aus der Rechtsabsteilung bedient. Und tatsächlich! Wenige Stunden später kam die Mail: MF würde mir "aus Kulanz" das Mainboard ersetzten. Das Packet wäre schon der Post übergeben worden. Allerdings mit einer Einschränkung, ich hätte keine Gewährleistungsrechte für das Kulanz-Board. Das war schonwieder eine Frechheit seitens MF, denn Gewährleistungsrechte lassen sich nicht ausschließen. Ich habe das Board trozdem behalten, denn ich konnte es für einen anderen Computer gut gebrauchen. Hätte ich mehr Zeit und Nerven gehabt, hätte ich darauf bestanden, dass MF mir das Geld zurückzahlt und außerdem dem Betrag, den ich bei Amazon mehr bezahlt habe. Das wäre nämlich durchaus möglich gewesen. Das Ersatz-Mainboard hat die ersten zwei Jahre ohne Probleme überstanden. Die Geschichte ist damit also beendet.

Die Lehre daraus: Gewährleistung geht normalerweise schneller. Wenn sich der Händler aber querstellt, steht man ganz schnell doof da.
Die zweite Lehre darus: Recht in der Schule ist zwar ganz schön langweilig. Es ist aber sehr hilfreich in solchen Situationen seine Rechte zu kennen.


----------



## alm0st (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Tja, die Händler bzw. deren Personal sind häufig selbst einfach unwissend und erzählen ihren Kunden einfach Blödsinn. Als Kunde muss man einfach standhaft bleiben - im Zweifel den Marktleiter verlangen.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



Noctua schrieb:


> Leider lässt sich Fall 2 nicht immer durchsetzen. Bei mir ging nach 6 Wochen eine Festplatte kaputt. Der lokale Händler aus Nürnbeg liess nicht mit sich reden und meinte Western Digital besteht darauf, dass alle Festplatten eingeschickt werden müssen und er mir nicht einfach eine neue geben kann. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass ich mehrere Wochen auf Austausch warten musste.
> Naja, immerhin hat der Shop jetzt einen nervigen Kunden weniger.



Bist dem Händler schön auf dem Leim gegangen bei Gewährleistung mit Fristsetzung ist es das Problem des Händlers wie er es schafft innerhalb dieser Frist nach zu bessern.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



SimonG schrieb:


> ...


Ja, Mindfactory, ein echter Sauhaufen wenn es um Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung geht. Ein Kumpel von mir ging es ähnlich bei einer CPU. Nun ist er mittlerweile kein Kunde mehr und Recht bekommen hatte er schlussendlich auch.



Rizoma schrieb:


> Bist dem Händler schön auf dem Leim gegangen bei Gewährleistung mit Fristsetzung ist es das Problem des Händlers wie er es schafft innerhalb dieser Frist nach zu bessern.


Nicht unbedingt, die Fristsetzung muss nämlich "angemessen" sein. Ist sie es nicht ist es wieder dein Problem. 

MfG


----------



## XmuhX (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Interessanter Artikel. 
Ich habe letzte Woche ebenfalls ein Gewährleistungsfall verschickt, mit dem Hinweis das der defekt der Hardware kein Einzelfall bei diesem Artikel sei. Bin gespannt auf die Reaktion des Verkäufers.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Also bei meinem Computershop, wurde es immer auf Garantie abgewickelt, hatte aber in der Zeit dann vergleichbare Ersatzware geliehen bekommen, bis meins wieder da war, der Laden ist zwar ein wenig teurerer, aber der Service stimmt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Es wird oft der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes eingeschlagen, aber ich hatte bisher fast immer Glück hatte


----------



## Alephthau (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Hi,

Teil 2 führt auch gerne zu seltsamen Kapriolen:

Ich hab ein Xperia Z, dieses war leider von dem Fehler betroffen, dass sich die Rückseite gelöst hatte! (Die ersten Chargen hatten dieses Problem!)

Da die 6 Monate noch nicht um waren, bin ich zum T-Shop und die hätten mir das auch ausgetauscht, leider war dieser Fehler nicht vermerkt im System und sie wollten es erstmal einschicken, es sei denn ich würde eine Bestätigung von Sony bekommen, dass dieser Fehler bekannt sei! (Herrlich, welcher Hersteller gibt denn Fehler zu?! )

Meiner Argumentation die Gewährleistung betreffend wurden ignoriert, eine Dame am Telefon meinte sogar sinngemäß "Das wird so gemacht wie wir das sagen!" als ich auf ein Neugerät bestand!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, habe einen Anwalt dann an T-Mobile schreiben lassen und da kam jetzt was lustiges bei raus:

Ich bekam die Möglichkeit erneut ein neues Xperia Z für 1€ zu erhalten, was ich angenommen habe, und musste das defekte Gerät nicht zurück geben. 

Ich kann jetzt also beim defekten Gerät immer noch Gewährleistung, oder direkt bei Sony Garantie, in Anspruch nehmen und habe zusätzlich ein neues Gerät bekommen...eine seltsame kaufmännische Rechnung! Oo

Gruß

Alef


----------



## Der-Bert (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Recht interressant der Artikel. Hab aber bis jetzt sowas nicht nötig gehabt. Mein Händler fragt immer nur: Austauchen, mit was neuem verrechnen oder Geld zurück.

Bei ener Soundkarte gabst nach 8 Monaten das ganze Geld wieder und bei Arbeitsspeicher nach 1 Monat wurde der alte mit den neuen verechnet und ca. 35€ noch ausgezahlt bekommen.

Das ist Kundenservice wo so manch ein ander Shop sich ne Scheibe abschneiden könnte.


----------



## svigo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

auch große Shops nutzen das aus
selbst PCGH Partner Alternate hat mich da schon so verarscht


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, die Fristsetzung muss nämlich "angemessen" sein. Ist sie es nicht ist es wieder dein Problem.


Afaik sind 14 (Werk)tage als Frist angemessen.


----------



## derstef (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, "wendet euch in jedem Fall direkt an den Hersteller". Das spart viele Nerven.
Habe zum Beispiel mit Corsair (die haben mir zu Core2Quad Zeiten so lange die Speichermodule getauscht bis ich endlich 4 hatte die gleichzeitig auf dem Board liefen, ein Headset wurde bei Kabelbruch anstandlos gegen ein aktuelleres Modell getauscht) und BeQuiet (anstandloser Tausch des Netzteils nachdem der Lüfter nach 1,5 Jahren laut wurde) sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Bevor ich den Hersteller kontaktiert habe musste mich mich allerdings wochenlang mit Mindfactory und ähnlichen Konsorten rumärgern.

Wenns nicht schon bei Kauf kaputt ist (Gewährleistung) immer direkt an den Hersteller (Garantie) wenden.


----------



## b1te (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Sehr schöner Artikel. Direkt mal als Bookmark für die Zukunft und den nächsten Gewährleistungsfall gespeichert. 
Einzig eine kleine Ausführung dazu, was eine "angemessene" Frist ist, wäre noch schön gewesen.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Afaik sind 14 (Werk)tage als Frist angemessen.



Für was?

MfG


----------



## svigo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

hat jemand einen Mustertext für Gewährleistung
der im Artikel taugt ja nur bedingt


----------



## keinnick (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



derstef schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur sagen, "wendet euch in jedem Fall direkt an den Hersteller". Das spart viele Nerven.
> Habe zum Beispiel mit Corsair (die haben mir zu Core2Quad Zeiten so lange die Speichermodule getauscht bis ich endlich 4 hatte die gleichzeitig auf dem Board liefen, ein Headset wurde bei Kabelbruch anstandlos gegen ein aktuelleres Modell getauscht) und BeQuiet (anstandloser Tausch des Netzteils nachdem der Lüfter nach 1,5 Jahren laut wurde) sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Bevor ich den Hersteller kontaktiert habe musste mich mich allerdings wochenlang mit Mindfactory und ähnlichen Konsorten rumärgern.
> 
> Wenns nicht schon bei Kauf kaputt ist (Gewährleistung) immer direkt an den Hersteller (Garantie) wenden.



Garantie ist a) freiwillig und kann b) vom Hersteller gestaltet werden wie der es für richtig hält. Wenn in den Garantiebedingungen steht, Du muss das defekte Teil persönlich am Werkstor bei Foxconn abliefern, kannst Du da nix machen außer hinfahren oder auf Deine Garantie pfeifen. Insofern halte ich die vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschriebene Gewährleistung, je nach Hersteller und in den ersten 6 Monaten, oftmals für den besseren Weg.


----------



## johnieboy (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Da lob ich mir Amazon.

Ich hatte einen Dell U2311h Monitor, in welchem sich auf einen Schlag 3-4 Gewittertierchen breit gemacht hatten. (wers nicht kennt, Google hilft)
Der Monitor ging ansonten einwandfrei, aber diese wandernden Pixelfehler waren einfach nur furchtbar nerfig.

Also hab ich ihn nach 23,5 (!) Monaten bei Amazon reklamiert und ohne Probleme den vollen damaligen Kaufpreis wiedererhalten.

Das ist der Grund warum ich Hardware und anders Zeug zu 90% dort kaufe, wenn was kaputt geht hab ich kein Geschiss wie ichs bei anderen Händlern hätte.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Jop, geht mir genau so. Hab bis jetzt mit Amazon auch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Das beste ist das man immer ein Ersatzgerät zugeschickt bekommt, was die Ausfallzeit auf ein Minimu also die Lieferzeit, beschränkt. Dann hat man einen Monat Zeit das def. Gerät zurückzuschicken. Besser geht's eigentlich nicht mehr.

MfG


----------



## Noctua (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Bist dem Händler schön auf dem Leim gegangen bei Gewährleistung mit Fristsetzung ist es das Problem des Händlers wie er es schafft innerhalb dieser Frist nach zu bessern.


 Was heisst auf den Leim gegangen? Es handelte sich um eine Festplatte im Wert von knapp 80 Euro. Dafür mache ich zwar Theater, werde aber nicht unbedingt den Anwalt mit 150SK einschalten um sie ein paar Wochen früher zu bekommen. Recht hin oder her, wenn sich der Händler quer stellt, geht auf die Schnelle erstmal gar nix. Und egal wie das Recht ist, bis du das durchgesetzt hast ist auch der normale Termin rum.
Ich hatte zu dem Thema auch WD angeschrieben, die die Aussage des Händlers nicht bestättigt hatten. Auch meinte WD, dass ich das nächste mal direkt bei WD ein RMA-Ticket inkl. Vorabtausch aufmachen kann. Dort bekomme ich die Platte zugeschickt und schicke erst dann die defekte zurück. Auch der letzte RMA-Austausch (ohne Vorabversand, da 2,5 Jahre alte Disk mti 3 Jahren Garantie) vor ein paar Wochen hat keine 3 Wochen gedauert.

@SimomG: Vor >10 Jahren ging das bei MF noch ganz gut. 2006 hatte ich aber ein ähnliches Erlebnis mit einer Festplatte. Das Ergebnis war, dass ich nach 2 Wochen Streit mit dem Support (ging um die Kosten und Art der Abwicklung) die defekte Festplatte direkt zu Seagate geschickt hatte.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Für* was*?





> die *Frist*setzung muss nämlich "angemessen" sein





> Afaik sind *14 (Werk)tage* als *Frist *angemessen.


 Was wohl? Ich lass dich dreimal raten,


----------



## Noctua (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

@turbosnake: Wobei ich 14 Werktage für ein wenige Wochen altes Produkt schon unverschämt finde.


----------



## Raeven (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

ich hatte mal ne Grafikkarte mit Restgarantie gebraucht gekauft. nun wollte ich die defekte Karte beim Hersteller reklamieren, O Ton: wir haben keine RMA Abteilung, alles über den Händler abwickeln. Mein Pech = Händler war insolvent gegangen. und nun???? Habe die Karte in der Bucht als defekt verkauft mit 75% Verlust. Also nicht jeder Hersteller hat auch eine GARANTIEABTEILUNG.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Man hätte ja mal sagen können das der Händler nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Das Zauberwort sollte hier eigentlich "Kulanz", oder viel mehr "Kundenservice" lauten. Als Kunde ist es mir nämlich völlig egal ob es sich Gewährleistung oder Garantie nennt, die Hauptsache ist das ich schnellstens einen mindestens gleichwertigen Ersatz bekomme. Alles Andere birgt das Risiko mich als Kunden zu verlieren.

Beispiel:

Vor vielleicht 5 o. 6 Jahren kaufte ich bei Alternate eine Grafikkarte im Laden. Der Verkäufer versicherte mir mehrmals das die Karte eines der Modelle mit Temp.Sensor war (damals noch nicht selbstverständlich). Als ich am nächsten Tag wieder im Laden stand, mit dem Hinweis das genau diese Karte keinen Sensor hat (was eine kurze Recherche im Internetz bestätigte), weigerte man sich mir das Produkt umzutauschen. Erst nach einer außdauernden Diskussion mit dem Filialleiter gab man mir mein Geld wieder, denn ab mitte der Diskussion war ein Austauschgerät für mich keine Option mehr. Eigentlich wollt ich hier schon nix mehr bei Alternate kaufen, denn mir war klar; Das war jetzt keine Kulanz, man wollte nur nich länger mit mir im Verkaufsraum, vor allen Kunden, rumdiskutieren...

Ich hab mir dann Anfang 2012 für gutes Geld einen kompletten Rechner zusammengestellt. Diesen habe ich im Ladenlokal von Alternate (in Gießen) abgeholt, da ich nur 50KM fahren muß und nicht auf den Versand warten wollte. Es war der erste Tag an dem das neue Stepping des 3930K verfügbar war, Abends kurz vor 20Uhr. Zu diesem System gehörte auch eine Wasserkühlung von Corsair, die H100. Leider musste ich nach dem Zusammenbau feststellen, das auch ich das Pech hatte eine "ratternde" Wasserpumpe zu erwischen. Kann passieren, kein Problem, fahr ich am nächsten Tag die 50KM nach Alternate und tausch das Ding um. Dachte ich. Am nächsten Tag bei Alternate (ich hab nicht angerufen sondern bin direkt hingefahren, so selbstverständlich war ein Austausch für mich!) teilte man mir mit, das ein sofortiger Aus- bzw Umtausch nicht möglich sei. Man müsse das Set an den Hersteller schicken, und auf das Ergebnis der Prüfung bzw. ein Ersatz-Set warten - Dauer etwa 2-4 Wochen. Mein Hinweis, das ich gestern erst für mehrere tausend €uro bei ihnen eingekauft hatte interessierte ebensowenig wie der Hinweis, das ein ordnungsgemäßer Betrieb des bei ihnen erworbenen PCs ohne Kühlung der CPU nicht möglich wäre. Mein nagelneuer PC wäre über Wochen außer Funktion. Was mich besonders ärgerte war der Umstand, das man mich mehrmals darauf hinwies, hätte ich den Rechner nicht nur komplett bei ihnen gekauft, sondern auch für zusätzliches Geld aufbauen und testen lassen, dann würde man mir (wenn ich den PC mitbrächte) innerhalb von 15 Minuten eine nagelneue Wasserkühlung einbauen. Oder wenn ich übers Internetz bestellt hätte, ich aufgrund der Wiederufsmöglichkeit auch sofort ein Austauschgerät bekommen hätte.

Ja is klar. Jetzt werde ich dafür bestraft das ich klassisch in einem Laden gekauft habe. Ich habe ca. 15 Jahre lang regelmäßig bei Alternate eingekauft, und das nicht zu knapp. Ungeachtet der rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, die mich in solchen Fällen (und wenn es nur um kleine Beträge geht) gar nicht interessieren, war für mich die Konsequenz nie wieder etwas bei diesem Unternehmen käuflich zu erwerben.

Ich hab mich dann, dank des Hinweises eines Users des PCGHX-Forums, direkt per Mail an einen Mitarbeiter des Corsair-Supports gewandt, und ihm den Fall geschildert. Die neue H100 war nach wenigen Tagen da, und ich konnte die alte so lange noch benutzen um keine Ausfallzeiten beim meinem neuen PC zu haben. DAS nenn ich Service. Ich persönlich habe in den wenigen Fällen, in denen ein Händler Probleme bereitete, *immer gute Erfahrungen mit dem direkten Kontakt zum Hersteller gemacht*. Fast immer ist man dort noch an der Zufriedenheit seiner Kunden interessiert. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!

Wenn ich etwas in einem Laden kaufe (egal ob Ladenlokal oder Online), dann spreche ab einem gewissen Einkaufpreis immer mit dem/einem Verkäufer. Versichert er mir einen unkomplizierten/bedingunslosen Umtausch im Fall der Fälle, dann bin ich sein Kunde. Andernfalls trag ich mein Geld woanders hin. Ich bin der Kunde, ich hab das Geld, ich lege (natürlich nur im gewissen Rahmen^^) die Regeln fest. Und die heißen: Ich will net diskutieren und ganz sicher net betteln, und wenn das Ding ausfällt dann will ich schnellstens Ersatz. Das muß für mich im Kaufpreis enthalten sein. Und offensichtlich sind das auch keine zu hohen Ansprüche, denn es gibt genug Händler die ihnen gerecht werden. Wenn ich dafür regelmäßig den einen oder anderen €uro beim Verkaufspreis drauflegen muß, dann ist das für mich auch überhaupt kein Problem. Für guten Service muß ich manchmal etwas drauflegen, das ist mMn ein fairer Deal.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was wohl? Ich lass dich dreimal raten,


Ich meine auf was beziehen sich die Fristen "konkret"? Fristen sind ja keine starren Angaben sondern Situationsabhängig. Also auf welche Leistung genau bezieht sich die 14 Werktage Frist?

MfG


----------



## Ramrod (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Was mich ein bissi wundert ist das hier im Artikel nicht die Fristen der Beweislastumkehr bei der Gewährleistung erwähnt werden.
Beweislastumkehr
Ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als Wichtig bei dem ganzen Klimbim um die Gewährleistung/RMA.

So lange ein Hersteller Garantie bei seinen Artikeln anbietet und diese mehr als Verbraucherfreundliche sind (kostenloser VorOrtAustausch, Rücksendemarke usw.) würde Ich immer dieser in Anspruch nehmen und den Verkäufer erst gar nicht kontaktieren.


----------



## KrHome (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



Ramrod schrieb:


> Was mich ein bissi wundert ist das hier im Artikel nicht die Fristen der Beweislastumkehr bei der Gewährleistung erwähnt werden.
> Beweislastumkehr
> Ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als Wichtig bei dem ganzen Klimbim um die Gewährleistung/RMA.
> 
> So lange ein Hersteller Garantie bei seinen Artikeln anbietet und diese mehr als Verbraucherfreundliche sind (kostenloser VorOrtAustausch, Rücksendemarke usw.) würde Ich immer dieser in Anspruch nehmen und den Verkäufer erst gar nicht kontaktieren.


 Das sind ein paar gute Punkte. Man kann dem Herrn Gäfgen aber keinen Vorwurf machen, dass er seinen Artikel etwas zusammengekürzt hat. Das Thema wäre sonst zu komplex und kaum jemand würde den gesamten Artikel lesen.

Solange der Händler nicht einen persönlichen Draht zum Hersteller hat, fährt man immer besser damit im Garantiefall das Produkt direkt zum Hersteller zu schicken, da der Umweg über den Händler nur noch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

Grundsätzlich bietet es sich an (auch im Rahmen deines Beispiels mit der abgelaufenen 6-Monats-Frist) einen Anwalt zu kennen und sich im Zweifel einen seiner Briefköpfe zu beschaffen. Ein solches "offizielles" Schreiben wirkt in der Regel Wunder. Die zahlreichen Beispiele hier im Thread, wo erst mit dem Anwalt gedroht werden musste, sind leider trauriger Alltag.

Im Übrigen wäre noch erwähnenswert gewesen, dass man dem Händler natürlich auch dann eine Frist setzen kann, wenn er von sich aus den Garantieweg geht und das Produkt einfach nur einschickt und die ewige Wartezeit dann auf den Hersteller schiebt. Man zwingt ihn dann sozusagen in die Gewährleistung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



Ramrod schrieb:


> Was mich ein bissi wundert ist das hier im Artikel nicht die Fristen der Beweislastumkehr bei der Gewährleistung erwähnt werden.
> Beweislastumkehr
> Ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als Wichtig bei dem ganzen Klimbim um die Gewährleistung/RMA.


Es gibt sogar Händler, die diesen Klimbim für besseres Verständnis ins Forum hinterlegen. Denn nicht jeder Hersteller hat die gleichen Garantiebedingungen, oder nutzt die Gewährleistung in einem RMA-Fall. 
Daher bleibt es dem Kunden überlassen sich diesbezüglich zu informieren. https://forum.mindfactory.de/t35497-garantiehinweise-einzelnen-hersteller.html


> So lange ein Hersteller Garantie bei seinen Artikeln anbietet und diese mehr als Verbraucherfreundliche sind (kostenloser VorOrtAustausch, Rücksendemarke usw.) würde Ich immer dieser in Anspruch nehmen und den Verkäufer erst gar nicht kontaktieren.


Jup, der direkte Weg zum Hersteller wäre hier auf jeden Fall anzuraten. Das spart Zeit und Ärger mit dem Händler, bei einem Garantiefall.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



b1te schrieb:


> Einzig eine kleine Ausführung dazu, was eine "angemessene" Frist ist, wäre noch schön gewesen.



Was "angemessen" ist, bestimmt sich im Einzelfall nach der Art der Ware und den tatsächlichen Möglichkeiten, die der Händler zur Nacherfüllung hat. Bei leicht verderblichen Waren oder Just-in-Time-Lieferungen können das ein, zwei Tage oder gar nur wenige Stunden sein. Man kann die Frist zudem reduzieren, wenn die Ware offensichtlich lagernd und jederzeit frei verfügbar ist aus dem Lager (daher im Fall nur eine Woche). In anderen Fällen, können auch zwei, drei Monate angemessen sein. 

Bei standardisierten Elektronikwaren haben sich zwei Wochen als Richtwert eingebürgert. Im Regelfall macht man damit nichts falsch. Man muss die Angemessenheit aber dennoch immer wieder neu beurteilen. Um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen, ist es zudem ratsam ein konkretes Datum (mit Uhrzeit) als Ablaufdatum zu benennen, z.B. 02.12.2013, 24:00 Uhr.



Ramrod schrieb:


> Was mich ein bissi wundert ist das hier im Artikel nicht die Fristen der Beweislastumkehr bei der Gewährleistung erwähnt werden.



Ursprünglich war der "Kommentar" als Teil einer Kolumne gedacht. Daher mehr Meinungsäußerung als Informationsvermittlung. Ganz klar, die Beweislastumkehr macht einem nach sechs Monaten das Leben etwas schwerer.

Trotz allem. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für eurer Lob!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



Raeven schrieb:


> Also nicht jeder Hersteller hat auch eine GARANTIEABTEILUNG.


 
Und die, die welche haben, haben die noch lange nicht für Endkunden.
Z.B. MSI hat schreibt auf seiner Webseite ausdrücklich, dass es eine Händlergarantie ist und dass man sich bei Problemen an den Händler wenden muss. Aber hier im Forum wird dann noch toll damit Werbung gemacht, dass die Garantie z.B. bei einem Grafikkartenkühlerwechsel nicht erlischt 

Ansonsten sind meine Erfahrungen mit Hersteller-Garantieabteilungen schwankend:

Cherry: Perfekt. Neuware geschickt mit Rücksendeschein. (und das bei einem Problem, bei dem ich heute davon ausgehe, dass ein Satz neuer Akkus die Lösung gewesen wäre  )

Logitech: Akzeptabel. Erst wiederwillig, dann aber umgetauscht. (und dabei aber nicht wirklich mitgedacht - was dann aber zu Lasten von Logitech ging: Wenn man von nem eingeschränkt funktionierendem iPod-Dock nur den Stecker und die Fernbedieungsabdeckung zurückhaben möchte, dann hat jemand mit Lötkolben halt ein eingeschränkt und ein voll funktionierendes iPod-Dock  )

OCZ: Miserabel. Wenn der Austausch von definitiv defektem RAM 6 Wochen dauert und noch mit gewissen Versandkosten verbunden ist, weil die Anschrift des "deutschen" "Supports" in den Niederlanden ist und die neuen Module aus Ostasien versendet werden, dann kann ich mir auch gleich neuen kaufen. Habe ich, nachdem die Austauschmodule nach weniger als einem Jahr erneut den Geist aufgaben, auch gemacht


----------



## patricknrw (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

zu der hier auftretenden Frist die immer angesprochen wird.
 Man kann dem Händler eine Frist setzen ja, aber man muss beachten das fast jeder Händler in seinen AGBs eine Frist zur Behebung eines Mangels festgelegt hat, diese kann schon mal 5 bis 6 Wochen betragen, aber nicht länger, dass wär nicht zumutbar.
 Somit könnte man schon vorher einen Blick in die AGBs werfen um bei einer Reklamation nicht auf die Fr... zu fallen 

 Ich selber Arbeite im Einzelhandel, und echt 99% verstehen nicht was Gewährleistung ist, und meinem Sie haben immer 2 Jahre Garantie und können es immer umtauschen 
 Grundsätzlich wird versucht nachzubessern, bzw. die Artikel werden zum Hersteller gesendet (ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm), aber bei Artikel wo bekannt ist das diese getauscht, bzw. Gutgeschrieben werden, da wird selbst nach 6 Monate und innerhalb der 2 Jahre sofort getauscht.
 Reklamationen dauern bei uns in der Regel 1 bis 4 Wochen die eingesendet werden müssen, und davon sind viele auf falsche Handhabung zurück zu führen.

 Was die Kunden nicht sehen bzw. zu 60% nicht zugeben, das Sie selber Mist gebaut haben. Versteckte Feuchtigkeitsschäden die nur durch den Hersteller erkennbar gemacht werden können, falsche Handhabung usw, Viren auf dem PC und behaupten es sei Defekt, usw.. deswegen wird nicht sofort getauscht sondern erst mal zum Hersteller bzw. Nachgebessert oder Neuinstallation (natürlich mit Berechnung)

 Selbst mir ist was passiert das bei meinem Galaxy S4 sich der Akku aufgebäht hat und das Display etwas raus gedrückt hat, da wurde erst mal nur der Akku getauscht, Gerät zurück, irgendwas an Elektronischen Bauteilen getauscht, ok, nochmal reklamiert das mit dem Display Nochmal reklamiert, da immer noch das Display leicht aus dem Rahmen schaut, ist jetzt eine Woche weg, mal sehen was passiert.... auch hier muß nachgebessert werden innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist, die erste Woche war ok, mal sehen wie lange es jetzt dauert, und was gemacht wird. Falls immer noch keine Besserung dann wünsche ich einen Austausch gegen ein neues Gerät, da 2 mal nachgebessert wurde ohne Erfolg...


----------



## Noctua (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

@*ruyven_macaran*: Hat Logitech vor 15 Jahren aber schon so ähnlich gemacht. Tastatur war kaputt -> Stecker abschneiden und einschicken -> neue Tastatur zurück (und das war dann sogar noch ein neueres Modell).

Vorabtausch bieten einige Hersteller an. Allerdings sind die RMA-Prozeduren zum Teil recht umständlich (z.B. Western Digital). Und nicht jeder Hersteller hat einen umfangreichen deutschen Garantiesupport und das schreckt viele ab. Daher wäre mir eine schnelle Bearbeitung über den Händler lieber.

Btw und halb-OT: Weiss einer wie lange die RMA-Zeiten bei Steelseries sind?


----------



## Raeven (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Man hätte ja mal sagen können das der Händler nicht mehr da ist.


 
Antwortdes Herstellers : *Wenden Sie sich an den Insolvenzverwalter !!!* selten so gelacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



Noctua schrieb:


> Vorabtausch bieten einige Hersteller an. Allerdings sind die RMA-Prozeduren zum Teil recht umständlich (z.B. Western Digital).



Bei Cherry reichte eine Mail aus 
Und ich glaube, ich hatte die Tastatur nicht einmal registriert...


----------



## extralarge (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Der Enermax Support ist vorbildlich,zumindest wenn es über den Hersteller läuft.Angerufen und mit einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter ins Gespräch gekommen.Als ich ihm erklärt habe das der Rechner dringend benötigt wird und ich das Netzteil schnell wieder brauche,hat es nur knapp über 1 ne Woche gedauert (sonst glaube ich 2 Wochen) bis ein neues Netzteil da war.  Hier steht die Kundenzufriedenheit an erster Stelle.


----------



## Lichterflug (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



patricknrw schrieb:


> zu der hier auftretenden Frist die immer angesprochen wird.
> Man kann dem Händler eine Frist setzen ja, aber man muss beachten das fast jeder Händler in seinen AGBs eine Frist zur Behebung eines Mangels festgelegt hat, diese kann schon mal 5 bis 6 Wochen betragen, aber nicht länger, dass wär nicht zumutbar.
> Somit könnte man schon vorher einen Blick in die AGBs werfen um bei einer Reklamation nicht auf die Fr... zu fallen


 
Die Fristen hätten Sie gerne!

BGB > AGB - da interessieren die Fristen der Händler nicht, das meiste ist Wunschdenken.

Was auch viele vergessen ist, dass man als Kunde/ Käufer beim Garantieanspruch, insofern in einer "angemessenen" Frist die Nachbesserung gesetzt wurde, *die Wahl hat *zwischen Reparatur, Kaufpreisrückerstattung oder einem Austauschprodukt.
Ausnahmen [Thema "angemessen"] sind hierbei vor allem hochpreisige Artikel wie Autokauf, z.B. wenn der Rückspiegel vergessen wurde einzubauen, dann muss man dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit der Nachbesserung gewähren lassen.


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Vielen Dank noch einmal an den  Autor Clemens Gäfgen für die Bestätigung, so hatte ich die Rechtslage bisher auch interpretiert. Das sollten sich die Händler wirklich mal "hinter die Ohren schreiben". Allerdings hatte ich bis auf eigentlich eine Ausnahme bei allen Web-Shops den Eindruck, dass die Mitarbeiter von der Geschäftsleitung eine Anweisung haben, alles über RMA abzuwickeln und sich bei gezielten Anfragen / Vorderungen der Kunden dumm zu stellen. In meinem letzten Fall mit einem Mainboard, welche zugesicherte Funktionseigenschaften nicht aufwies, war der Händler (wie der Mitarbeiter in der Verhandlung mehrfach betonte) so großzügig, die Garantie-Abwicklung mit dem Hersteller für mich zu übernehmen. Außerdem sprach er immer wieder von möglicher Wertminderung, da ich das Board für diverse Tests unterschiedlicher Komponenten zum Ausschluss von anderen Ursachen des Problems einige Tage in Benutzung hatte. Positiv war jedoch, dass ich dann anstandslos ein Mainbaord meiner Wahl und eine komplette Gutschrift für die Preisdifferenz erhalten habe.


----------



## Lowmotion (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Da fällt eine OCZ SSD aus, die mit Abstand das defekteste Stück Hardware 2012 sein dürfte. Und das nach nur 5 Monaten. Ergo dachte ich, dass ich auf der sicheren Seite sei und habe die SSD im Ladengeschäft korrekt reklamiert. Leider war die SSD nicht mehr im Sortiment. Nach 6 Wochen! erfahre ich, dass die SSD immer noch im Laden liegt und man bot mir eine Gutschrift an. Im Laden stellte sich dann heraus, dass sie mir nur den Kaufpreis abzüglich 20% Wertverlust auszahlen würden. Ich nahm die Gutschrift an, weil es "nur" 20% waren und ich die SSD verkauft hätte. Letztlich war das seit einem Jahr der letzte Einkauf in diesem Laden, der nun dicht gemacht hat. Borat-Computer oder wie er hieß.

Mittlerweile mache ich nicht nur bei Verkäufen Fotos von SN und dem ganzen Produkt. Es dauert nicht lange und dient als Beweis. Denn mittlerweile finden Händler wie Mindfactory (2011) auf der Hardware Gebrauchsspuren und wollen die Mainboards zum Hersteller nach Asien schicken, was schon mal 3 Monate dauern kann. Auf Kulanz wird meistens nach 4 Wochen dann doch Ersatz geliefert. Nachdem Mindfactory mal die Kundendaten geklaut wurden, bekomme ich heute noch Spammails und es gab nie eine Entschuldigung.

Herstellergarantie bei Netzteilen ist derzeit zB. bei Enermax genial schnell und man bekommt hin und wieder als Entschädigung zwei aktuelle Lüfter dazu.


Interessant fand ich den Reklamationsversuch meines Mainboardes von Gigabyte. Die Abwicklung musste innerhalb der Gewährleistung zwingend per Händler gemacht werden. Und vvv-computer  verlangt nunmal knapp 20 Euro für das Einschicken. Bei dem Wert des Mainboardes hätten sich die 20 Euro nur dann gelohnt, wenn man garantiert einen Ersatz bekommt. Aber nach meiner Erfahrung hätte das Mainboard mit dem Vermerk "funktioniert doch" wieder den Heimweg angetreten.

Sehr gut verlief der Austausch bei Turtlecomputer. Die haben auf Kulanz eigentlich immer ihr Bestes gegeben.

Bei PC-King in der Zweigfiliale konnte ich nichts kaufen. Die hatten weder ein Gehäuse noch einen DVD-Brenner auf Vorrat. Laut der Aussage der Mitarbeiter könnten sie die Teile aber bestellen. Ich antwortete nur, dass ich das dann auch selber machen könnte und ging.



=> Ich kaufe nichts mehr im Einzelhandel, auch wenn die Nachrichtensender derzeit viel Propaganda machen und der schnelle Einkauf lockt. Die Nachteile sind das fehlende Umtauschrecht bei Fehlkauf oder eben die Möglichkeit eines direkten Umtausches bei einem Mangel.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Danke Herr Gäfgen aka Pokerclock, großes Lob meinerseits für die Erklärung, wieder was gelernt, ich schäme mich nicht zuzugeben das mir der unterschied nicht ganz klar war.


			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Händler [...] Nutzen Sie bitte nicht die Unwissenheit von Käufern aus, deren Jurastudium erst im nächsten Leben stattfindet.


Schöner Appell an die zahlreichen Händler in freier Wildbahn


----------



## BBKK-sensemann (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Leider habe ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich der Abwicklung bei Redcoon verbucht. Headset von Steelseries Reklamiert in der Gewährleistungsfrist ( 11 Monate ) mit der Bitte das beim Hersteller zu klären. Habe dann ein Angebot Angebot für ein Sennheiser Headset erhalten oder Alternativ einen Teilbetrag erstattet zu bekommen, wohlgemerkt von Redcoon. Auf erneute Nachfrage was den Steelseries zu der Reklamation sagt, wurde mir mitgeteilt des dieses Model angeblich nicht mehr Hergestellt wird und vom Hersteller deswegen kein Ersatz geliefert werden kann. Habe dann aus Verzweiflung das Sennheiser mit geringerem Wert genommen. Habe mich dann aber schlau gemacht und zu Spät erfahren das ich hier eigentlich betrogen wurde. Ich weiß im Nachhinein das Steelseries in solch einem Fall seinen Kunden oft ein Nachfolge Model anbietet- was wirklich sehr Fair ist.
Fazit: Redcoon- nie wieder!!! Und bei Reklamationen Direkt an den Hersteller wenden.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

warum hat dich Redcoon betrogen? im Gegenteil sie waren sehr Kulant sie hätten einfach auf die Beweislastumkehr beharren können und du wärst der Dumme gewesen weil du nicht beweisen kannst das der Fehler von Anfang an bestand.


----------



## jelais99 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Zumal  der Händler für die Gewährlseistung zuständig ist. Das mag nicht schön sein, aber Betrug ist es eben nicht.


----------



## eye666 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Ich würde einfach mal auf die gesetzliche Regelung hinweisen. Egal wie man es dreht oder wendet es gibt hier keine Abzocke.
Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate wird es getauscht ab dann gilt die Beweislastumkehr. Schwer verständlich was man daran nicht kapiert.
Das ist ein Gesetz und fertig. Haben wir das Gesetz gemacht? Nein! 

Als Beispiel mal eine SSD, wie viel verdiene ich als Händler an einer SSD? So nun ist Sie kaputt also sende ich diese als RMA ein.
Versandkosten zahle hin ich zurück der Hersteller/ Distri. Jeder dieser Kette zahlt nun soviel Versandkosten wie er Gewinn an diesem Teil gemacht hat.

Klar drückt man bei den meisten Kunden ein Auge zu und kümmert sich darum dennoch ist es echt daneben das Verfahren als Abzocke hinzustellen.

Das wurde von der EU geregelt das es keine gesetzliche Garantie mehr gibt und Gewährleistung heißt das Teil hat in Sinne zu funktionieren für den es gebaut wurde genau dafür ist die Gewähr.

Auch bei der Rücknahme eine Fehlkaufes wird meistens ein Auge zugedrückt. Wir halten es einfach so das bei uns die Kunden richtig beraten werden und der Anteil eines Fehlkaufes extrem niedrig ist. Als Beispiel Arbeitsspeicher, die werden bei uns anstandslos gegen einen anderen Hersteller getauscht wenn jemand beim aufrüsten merkt die gehen nicht richtig. Anders gewichtet sich das bei einem DVD Brenner. Wer kauft bitte einen DVD Brenner obwohl er Ihn nicht braucht? Nur mal so als Beispiel.

Wenn der schlaue Schreiber diese Beitrags mal was sucht über das er was Schreiben kann ich hätte da ein Beispiel:

Ab wann gilt eine freiwillige Herstellergarantie? Ich habe da eine tolle Nummer mit Palit erlebt , GTX570 war noch innerhalb der 2 Jahre (dachte ich) nur gilt die Garantie ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Karte Palit verlies.  Also nicht wo mein Kunde Sie gekauft hat bei mir sondern ab dem Zeitpunkt wo Palit diese ausgebucht hat als verkauft an meinen Distri. Das waren aber leider 2 Monate die nirgends wo vorkamen also war die Karte aus der Garantie raus. Klar wurde die Karte dann auf unsere kosten getauscht der Kunde ist ja König.


----------



## Master451 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Ich würde bei der Frage, ob man jetzt über Gewährleistung oder Garantie geht, immer den Einzelfall betrachten... Bei welchem Händler habe ich das gekauft (Gute/schlechte Erfahrungen, ggf. auch in User-Foren), wie sind die Garantie-Bedingungen des Herstellers, bekommt man erst ein neues Gerät und schickt das alte dann zurück, oder muss man das auf eigene Kosten zurücksenden?
Bei der Reklamation meines Nexus 7 (der Lautsprecher hat sich verabschiedet) ist Google auch über Garantie gegangen, habe zuerst ein neues Gerät bekommen und das alte Tablet wurde dann von DHL Express bei mir abgeholt und an ASUS nach Holland verschickt. Für mich ne super Lösung...
Amazon ist in Sachen Rücknahme auch sehr Kulant gewesen, haben nach knapp 22 Monaten ein Radio mit defektem CD-Spieler anstandslos zurückgenommen und den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet... Leider ist Hardware bei Amazon doch recht teuer...
Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate (Beweislastumkehr) würde ich es erstmal beim Händler versuchen auf Gewährleistung, außer der Hersteller hat eben gute Garantiebedingungen, danach eben eher die Garantie nehmen, wenn sich ein Händler nach den 6 Monaten querstellt habe ich da auch keine Lust drauf, da groß zu verhandeln, Fristen zu setzen etc.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Zum Glück hatte ich bisher nur ein mal defekte Hardware. *auf holz klopf* Ist schon ne weile her, mir ist damals nach nem Jahr oder so die HDD mit nem schönen S.M.A.R.T. Failure und unschönen Geräuschen abgeraucht. Bin ich wieder hin zu Atelco, den Fall geschildert und hatte nach 5 Minuten ne neue HDD, und die lebt bis heute noch.  Also es geht auch anders.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Also ich geh immer Grundsätzlich gleich zum Hersteller und mache selber den RMA Antrag, hat bis jetzt immer geklappt.
Egal ob Logitech, iiyama, Samsung oder sonstiges, habe auch nie etwas "refurbished"-tes oder mit Gebrauchsspuren als Ersatz bekommen sondern immer Neuware und ich musste seltenst länger als 2 Wochen warten.

Einmal wurde mir ein 19 zoll CRT getauscht und habe ein völlig zerstörtes Gerät zurück bekommen, dank dem Postmann der den Screen durch die Gegend geworfen hat... Iiyama hat dann ohne weiteres 2 tage später den nächsten Screen bei mir im Haus stehen gehabt.

Bei Logitech habe ich sicher schon 5 Mäuse direkt getauscht, lediglich beim letzten mal hatte ich erst eine FAQ Antwort per Mail zurück bekommen wo man sich aus der Verantwortung herausreden wollte, und das es für mich doch viel einfacher wäre mich direkt beim Händler zu melden und blah blah blah.
Was ein Quatsch, der Händler macht auch nix anderes als einen RMA Antrag zu stellen und lässt mich nur noch länger auf das Ersatzteil warten da zusätzlicher Postweg hinzukommt.

Zudem ist der Händler der letzte der was dafür Kann wenn EUER Produkt versagt, der hat mir guten Service geleistet und ich möchte ihm auch keine weiteren Kosten aufbrummen mit meinen Garantie Problemen.

Wenn ich jetzt hier im Media Markt vor ort was kaufe, dann Schlepp ich das im Garantiefall natürlich selber zurück und klatsch dennen das auf den Tisch und nehm das Ersatzteil gleich mit... aber warum sollte ich wenn ich online bestelle über den Händler gehen?


Zudem hatte ich den Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung so verstanden dass Garantie 6 Monate ist (wenn nicht anders angegeben) und das Produkt wird bei Defekt auf jeden Fall ausgetauscht.
Gewährleistung ist normal 2 Jahre lang aber dann muss der Käufer nachweisen dass das Gerät schon zum Kauf defekt war und er es nicht selber kaputt gemacht hat.
Die meisten Hersteller sind da sehr Kulant und machen keinen Theater aber rein technisch gesehen können die den Umtausch dann auch ablehnen weil es evtl. ein selbst verschuldeter Defekt ist.
Fazit: Garantie = besser als Gewährleistung.


... der Artikel hier ist jetzt irgendwie 180° umgedrehte Denkweise...


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> ... der Artikel hier ist jetzt irgendwie 180° umgedrehte Denkweise...


 Nö:
Garantie .


----------



## jamie (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*

Schöner Artikel. 
Kaufe auch am liebsten bei Händlern, die sehr kundenfreundlich sind. Z.B.  Thomann.
Habe da nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Das zahlt sich auch für die aus.


----------



## z490master (2. August 2021)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen*
> 
> Im Redaktions-Kommentar berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in jüngster Vergangenheit bewegt hat. Heute äußert sich Autor Clemens Gäfgen anlässlich der zahlreichen Insolvenzen in den vergangenen Tagen über das Thema Abzocke mit der RMA.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
habe das Board im Oktober 20 bei Notebooksbilliger.de gekauft. Mein Bord war bis zum 02.07.2021 technisch und optisch tadellos. 2 Gewinde an der rechten unteren Abdeckungsplatte für die 2 M.2, waren defekt, so das die kleinen Schrauben nicht mehr packten. Es war eindeutig das die Gewinde nicht sauber gebohrt waren. Da ich es erst merke als ich die 2 M.2 Steckplätze zusätzlich belegen wollte. Somit waren die Wärmepads auch noch unbenutzt gewesen. Gigabyte hatte mir vorab 2 Schrauben zu kommen lassen, um ein defekt am Schraubkopf aus zu schließen. Das war nicht der Fall. Es waren definitiv die beiden Gewinde. RMA anfrage an Gigabyte gestellt. Soll das Board zum Händler schicken. Gut soweit alles gemacht, sicher verpackt, und am 02.07.2021 zu Notebooksbilliger.de geschickt. Am 09.072021 soll es dann zum Service Partner gegangen sein. Es kam am 29.07.2021 zurück mit dem Begleitschreiben der Mangel konnte nicht reproduziert werden. Als ich mein Board aus der Tüte nahm, traute ich meinen Augen nicht. Siehe Bilder. Mein Board war wirklich optisch und technisch einwandfrei. So habe ich es wieder bekommen. CPU Paste am Sockel obwohl ich Pads benutze, die 2 Steckplätze der M.2 Pads versaut, Spritzer an den Kondensatoren links am Sockel, Rückseite verrußter Sockel, Geschmiere an der Backplate sowie Flüssigkeit auf der Platine. Habe schon Gigabyte und Partner angeschrieben, ob diese mein Board bearbeitet haben und so zurück geschickt hätten. Kann es mir nicht vorstellen, zumal ich mal ein Z390 Master was am Sockel hatte und es so wieder zurück kam wie ich es eingesendet habe. Jetzt sagt mir der freundliche Notebooksmitarbeiter ich sollte mich nicht aufregen, das gleiche Board nochmal Kaufen und wenn das hier geklärt ist als RMA Verkaufen wieder. Dann sagte Er mir wie ich drauf kommen würde das das Board nach Gigabyte Hamburg gegangen sein soll. Man hätte auch eigene Service Partner. In einer Mail von denen kam die Antwort das Board wurde an Gigabyte Partner Hamburg geschickt. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, das da dort so ein Board zerstört wird. Bin stinkend Sauer da es jetzt schon mal 3 Wochen gedauert hat. Das Board ist wieder nach Notebooksbilliger gegangen . Mit dem Board ist doch sonst was veranstaltet worden, so wie es aussieht. Bin jetzt gespannt auf Antwort von Gigabyte und was jetzt Notebooksbilliger machen will. Was noch echt ist ist der Aufkleber der Serial. Weil jetzt lassen sich die beiden Schrauben wieder fest drehen. Hier stimmt was gewaltig nicht. Letzte Bild zeigt welche Gewinde ich meine. So habe ich es auch bei Gigabyte und Notebooksbilliger.de angezeigt. Als ich dem Mitarbeiter gesagt habe wieso da CPU Paste am Sockel und vor allem im Sockel ist, da ich keine Paste verwende, kam keine Antwort. Heute habe ich erfahren, das mein MB mit Serial mit Sendungsstatus erst in 2-4 Tagen vom 30.06.2021 an NBB zugesendet wird. Gigabyte hatte aber mein MB am 16.07.2021 erhalten mit meiner Serial und ich habe es am 28.07.2021 in dem Zustand bekommen, siehe Bilder. Gigabyte ist jetzt an der Sache  dran, für mich wird es immer Kurioser alles.


----------

